# Chisels



## kweinert (Dec 26, 2015)

Is this a good set? 

http://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00...od+chisels&dpPl=1&dpID=41hZX4+prnL&ref=plSrch

Of not, any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## paarker (Dec 27, 2015)

If I am thinking right, a bad set of chisels dull faster so you will need to sharpen more. If I am correct then while you practice chopping mortises you also practice sharpen your chisels.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't know anything about that brand or mortising chisels in general. But I would not be afraid to give them a try for the money. They are made frome a good grade of steel and heat treated to a good hardness so the should sharpen and hold an edge well...........I might just have to grab a set for myself and give em a try. I have been just using regular chisels to clean up mortises, would be nice to have a better set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 27, 2015)

Reviews seem pretty decent, On the surface the specs look good. Here appears to be a 6 piece set of the same chisels if you want more sizes...

http://www.amazon.com/Narex-set-Mor.../B00WFNLSOW/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_sims?ie=UTF8

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Dec 27, 2015)

I have them and use them a lot.
Reviews on my group are mixed. What I found with the Narex mortisers, the cutting edge is very brittle and chip easily. After a few sharpenings, you work back to where the tempering is a bunch better.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

I also have a set of NArex (though not this set) and for the money they are about the best in their class IMO. I think it is a smart buy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Dec 27, 2015)

I have these, have not used them a lot but enough to like them. So far no issues with edge chipping or getting dull quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Feb 4, 2016)

kweinert said:


> Is this a good set?
> 
> http://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00TU1PL54/ref=mp_s_a_1_39?qid=1451192476&sr=8-39&pi=SX200_QL40&keywords=wood+chisels&dpPl=1&dpID=41hZX4+prnL&ref=plSrch
> 
> ...



Narex makes a fine chisel and for the money they are not bad, Not sure what your price range is but for a little bit more money yu can get the set of 4 Stanley Sweetheart 750 chisels which on amazaon are like 80 bucks.

These stanleys are a remake of the old stanley. I just picked up a full set of the 8 chisels which I think was like 190 or so. They come is sweet leather pouch. The steel is very hard and they keep an excellent sharp edge. One thing I noted was that flattening the backs of the chisels out of the box took about 1.5 hours to do all eight which seemed like a long time to me. If you are new to chisels and you get the stanley remember that the handles come loose and are meant to come apart. To avoid them slipping apart just take some 180 grit and sand the end of the chisel handle that goes into the chisel, put the handle back into the chisel and give a bit of a whack to set the handle.

I have used a ton of chisels, broken some, lost some and resharpened more than I like to count because I never really felt like I should drop the money on new chisels when I kept coming across good used chisels at the reuse shop here that steel had great steel.

But after getting these new Stanley Sweethearts, well I have to take my mix matched collection of chisels aside and have a real "man to chisel talk." The old mixed up group knew that they just could not keep up with the sweethearts which just sat there shining like eight new diamonds on the bench and they accepted that fact that they are now rolled up in an old oily shirt in a drawer in the shop corner shelf area.

check out the stanleys -- you wont be disappointed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------

